# Video - Arched-top Keepsake Box



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

I just finished a video that details the construction of a neat little box I made for my wife as an anniversary gift.

This box has some unique features that make it special. Check out the video and leave a comment on the site and let me know what you think of the project.

The video can be accessed here:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?KSBOX.htm

I actually made two of this style box (one as prototype). Here’s a link to the photo galleries of each box:

Cocobolo Keepsake Box Photo Gallery:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?KeepsakeBoxCocobolo/index.html

Oak Keepsake Box Photo Gallery:
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/index.htm?KeepsakeBoxOak/index.html

Here's a few Pictures of the two boxes:






















































Thanks for checking this out!
John


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work John. Excellent video also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks John

EXCELLENT show and tell video, very well done...5 stars out of 5 stars *****

That's a neat box 


============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great looking little chest and a real nice job on the video. I enjoyed it. I enjoyed the arch top process. 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Awesome :sold:


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Beautiful. Leigh jig? How can you download them.

thanks

sb


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Steve, they are to be downloaded and viewed at johns site. It uses Quick Time as the viewer. Hit the download button on his page.

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

John,

I have become a fan of both your work and your videos. You have a great woodworking style in front of the camera.

Nice job on the boxes and I hope to see more.


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

S Bolton said:


> Beautiful. Leigh jig? How can you download them.
> 
> thanks
> 
> sb


Thanks SB. I used a simple dovetail template from MLCS to make the dovetails.

*To download the video*, you have to access is on Google Video and then use the download button along the right side.

Here's the direct link to the video on Google:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4772602469132885391


----------



## johnwnixon (Aug 6, 2007)

Thank you all that replied. I appreciate you taking the time to watch the video and comment here. I'm glad I could make something entertaining enough for my fellow woodworkers to watch!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very GOOD, John!


----------

